# Hong Tai Chi masters battling it out !!



## TaiChiTJ (Mar 22, 2009)

Hong is apparently a line off Chen style, also called "Practical Method" Tai Chi Chuan. 

The crowd seems appreciative.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 22, 2009)

Interesting clip Thank you.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 22, 2009)

Interesting!  Thanks!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2009)

It apparently comes from Hong Junsheng (1907-1996)who was a student of Chen Fake (1887 - 1957). However I do not know if Hong Junsheng ever called what he did Hong Style.


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 24, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> However I do not know if Hong Junsheng ever called what he did Hong Style.



He never called it Hong Style. Nowadays it is called Chen Style Taijiquan Practical Method.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 24, 2009)

Eh... I'd rather go to Chen Village & watch the big Chen comp there... no pads...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2009)

clfsean said:


> Eh... I'd rather go to Chen Village & watch the big Chen comp there... no pads...


 





There is a video out there, or maybe it is on MT, I may have linked it. I don't remember, of Chen Bing (from Chen village) doing some push hands and there are no pads and it is damn impressive.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 24, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> There is a video out there, or maybe it is on MT, I may have linked it. I don't remember, of Chen Bing (from Chen village) doing some push hands and there are no pads and it is damn impressive.



Xue you need to find this so we can all view it!


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 24, 2009)

Chen Bing


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Myrmidon.  I remember those clips now and yes he was very good in demonstrating his technique.  I enjoyed those as well as the competitive clips at the top of this thread.  Very cool!


----------



## blindsage (Mar 25, 2009)

Those Chen Bing videos are great.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Tai G (Apr 13, 2009)

blindsage said:


> Those Chen Bing videos are great. Thanks for posting them.


 
I got a really good laugh the first time I saw those. It reminds me of this silly new mtv show bully  beatdown. Very silly but entertaining.http://www.mtv.com/ontv/dyn/bully_beatdown/series.jhtml


----------

